# Finding a donor/accessing funding



## IndigoBlue (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi,
Can anyone offer any advice  

We have NHS funded DE IVF at our local hospital (UHW) which is fantastic. BUT the clinic don't provide/find/recruit donors and there isn't an egg share option. So we basically can only have the NHS cycle if/when we find a donor.

In the meantime we've had an unsuccessful treatment at a private clinic but if we cycle with them again we lose our NHS funding.

We've seen our GP and contacted the health board re transferring our funding to a clinic with donors. The GP says it's up to us to contact the health board, the health board haven't replied to any of our email enquiries. The health board apparrently won't transfer the funding to a private clinic is has to be NHS. On top of this we've also heard they won't fund us outside of Wales despite them transfering IVF treatment to Bristol in recent years.  

We've put posts up looking for a donor on prideangel and sofeminine and contacted a Donor egg agency all with no joy.

It feels like we're going round in circles getting no closer to even a hope of being parents. Having a massive tumour and needing DE was bad enough but this is even more depressing. FF has been an amazing support to us over the last few years so we guess if anyone has any ideas it will be on here

has anyone been in a similar situation and had any luck?  any ideas welcome 

thankyou x


----------

